# Oakly likes having a baby brother



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Here as some pictures of last nights wrestling matches. There were many. I love watching them play. They seem to be settling in a little earlier each night. 

I love the picture of Caue hiding his nose so the kitty wouldn't get him while he was napping.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh my goodness!! That is soo friken cute! It looks like they both win the matches! How nice of Oakly to let his little brother win one 

Caue is priceless.. I think you and Oakly found a good match


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Wonderful to see them so happy together! Amazing how quickly they adapt, isnt it?!? Mine were brothers five minutes after meeting!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Aw, no fun for the poor kitty! Looks like they are having a great time together.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

They certainly are enjoying each other's company. I'm happy for Oakly and Caue...and you!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

hahaha...smart Caue! Gotta keep your nose safe from kitty claws! So cute!

It's so great to see Oakly loving the big brother role. You've definitely got yourself a wonderful pair.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Love the pictures Rob! The boys seem like they were meant to be brothers! You must be really happy!

Seeing these pictures we've pretty much decided we're gonna get Merlin a brother or sister after he turns 1. We've always been a 2 dog household and I miss it. Plus I think it's nice for them to have a bud.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

looks like things are going well and really enjoying each others company.. SO Rob..when is #3 coming???????


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

aww they are so cute together!! i'm glad it looks like they both let eachother win once in a while


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

So cute!!!...they are best brothers already...don't you love how vicious they look when wrestling...but we know they're not...took my middle daughter the longest to realize they weren't being mean or hurting each other...she still can take it sometimes...lol


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They look awfully happy together! Get used to the wrestlemania at night, it will be a regular thing.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Yepee for play time. What's better than a brother (or sis) to wrestle with ? Those humans do not do it as well. Great pics of a happy pair.

The nose protection one is quite cute; Caue is a smart boy to keep his nose safe from kitty claws.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Great pics. I'm glad they are getting along so well. :wavey:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Reminds me of Cosmo and Samson.....they CONSTANTLY wrestle like that....and get in trouble from my wife a lot for slamming around when she's in bed...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Think a little brother could bring out the wrestling spirit in my old Daisy?

I would love to see that in my livingroom every night


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

They look like they're having the time of their lives. It must be so entertaining to watch.


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

looks like tons of fun thanks for sharing


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sounds like everyone is having lots of fun at your house. Do they ever knock anything over during their wrestling matches?


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I Love those shots...first Oakly down, then Caue, then Oakly..Love the Kitty-Protector! So Gald this is working...I want a picture of all three of you walking down the street or down the trail...

Are you using the double ended leash thingy?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome pics  they were definitely meant to be brothers


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> I Love those shots...first Oakly down, then Caue, then Oakly..Love the Kitty-Protector! So Gald this is working...I want a picture of all three of you walking down the street or down the trail...
> 
> Are you using the double ended leash thingy?


So far I've just been using two individual 6' leads since I have done that with as many as three dogs at a time but I plan to experiment with the connector thingie Mary lent me and I might make a single leash with a clip on each end. I let them kind of lah-de-dah and sniff or half the walk then put them, one on each side of me, on heel for the other half of the walk. Caue has obviously had some good leash training and can heel but needs frequent correction since he still has the attention span of a puppy.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

How fun! Looks like it was a match made in heaven!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

I love seeing the pictures of them together. Oak is probably wondering what took so long for his little bro. to get there! Keep posting for us,....... please?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oakly and Caue are just to cute love the one where Caue covers his nose too.








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 It's a Girl


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Those pictures just make me smile...I'm so happy that this all worked out so well for you and Oakly. Keep those pictures coming!!!


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, Well.....looks like Oakly now has something to play with other than a stick:! LOL....Great photos! Congrats on your new addition


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Rob, love the pictures, but I've got one word of warning. You may want to remove collars for wrestle mania as it's far too easy for a lower jaw to get stuck in someone else's collar...then you've got a mess. I had a golden come 2 seconds away from death for this very reason, so I'm hyper alert to dogs playing bitey-face with collars on!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Finn's Fan said:


> Rob, love the pictures, but I've got one word of warning. You may want to remove collars for wrestle mania as it's far too easy for a lower jaw to get stuck in someone else's collar...then you've got a mess. I had a golden come 2 seconds away from death for this very reason, so I'm hyper alert to dogs playing bitey-face with collars on!


Amen that. We had one of our dogs get his lower jaw caught in the other's collar and it was SCARY! Thank goodness we were watching and were able to save them from either a broken jaw or death. No collars when fighting now.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Finn's Fan said:


> Rob, love the pictures, but I've got one word of warning. You may want to remove collars for wrestle mania as it's far too easy for a lower jaw to get stuck in someone else's collar...then you've got a mess. I had a golden come 2 seconds away from death for this very reason, so I'm hyper alert to dogs playing bitey-face with collars on!


Thanks for the reminder. I will start doing that. I have also known dogs that have run into that problem. I have remembered to do it for Caue as he goes in his crate. I will just have to get the hooks put up by the door to hang the collars on this weekend.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

2 Goldens means lots of spit on their necks! They love every minute! 

Lisa W


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They look and act like they have been together since pups. Very goodlooking boys having so much fun. Nice of them to share who wins each match.


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

I can't resist to look at the pics .. hehehe ..

All this dog-fun must be really fun to watch 

I think they say when a dog is with his/her bally up shows he/she is being submissive ...

.. as Caue and Oak are up and down, and vice versa, shows they don't really care to dominate or fight but to have fun and be happy.

.. the day Humans don't care about who's right, or who's dominating or being dominated we will finally be happy!

We will be REALLY smart dogs 

Go Caue and Oakly!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hiltonrio said:


> I can't resist to look at the pics .. hehehe ..
> 
> All this dog-fun must be really fun to watch
> 
> ...


Great to see you checking in on the boys. Caue is taking everything in stride...you should be very proud for the great manners you have instilled in him. He is just so happy to please. I'm really loving the fact that they both allow me to spend quality time with the other without jealousy. Especially this soon since their introduction. I'm really looking forward to the weekend to get them out on some adventures together.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

They sure look like a perfect match! I like how they both win. Keep those pics coming!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

They didn;t take long getting into play mode.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am so happy the way this has unfolded for you and your pups, this has truly been amazing following these threads. They look like they are the best of friends already


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwww - looks like they are getting along JUST GREAT!!!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

they sure look like they are getting along very well!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like they have really become fast friends Rob. It warms my heart to see this! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pics! They look wonderful playing together.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Those are great shots. I think the one of Caue protecting his nose is adorable.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

All this play is a little m ore exercise for the boys as well as much fun. Great pictures.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Love the 1st picture!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm _*soooo*_ happy for them and for you!!! It is fantastic that they hit it off so well and so quickly!! I'm sure Oakly is beside himself with joy! I was commenting to my husband that I'm not used to seeing pics of Oakly indoors! It's harder to get that camera to focus on two wrestling dogs a few feet away than one lone white dog posing on a rock in the midst of a cold Maine winter (in front of a lighthouse!)

I've been experiencing the same thing since Mitchell arrived and it's so much fun to watch. Mister and Sunny don't play like that inside. They mostly sleep. But now they each play with Mitchell, mostly because he is an instigator and I think he could spend all day playing! 

PS Love the "nose protection" pic!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sunny Delight said:


> I'm _*soooo*_ happy for them and for you!!! It is fantastic that they hit it off so well and so quickly!! I'm sure Oakly is beside himself with joy! I was commenting to my husband that I'm not used to seeing pics of Oakly indoors! It's harder to get that camera to focus on two wrestling dogs a few feet away than one lone white dog posing on a rock in the midst of a cold Maine winter (in front of a lighthouse!)
> 
> I've been experiencing the same thing since Mitchell arrived and it's so much fun to watch. Mister and Sunny don't play like that inside. They mostly sleep. But now they each play with Mitchell, mostly because he is an instigator and I think he could spend all day playing!
> 
> PS Love the "nose protection" pic!!


I couldn't be happier with how things are working out. We had a few tense moments here and there but after less than a week they are able to let each other know when the play gets too rough or when they need a rest. I've seen them both initiate play and stop play. They take turns in my lap without any jealousy. I really owe a lot to Hilton for the great job he did training Caue as he knows all the basic commands and probably a few I haven't even discovered yet. The worst thing I have discovered about having two dogs is that it is VERY difficult to put on a pair of socks with two rambunctous pups in the house.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> The worst thing I have discovered about having two dogs is that it is VERY difficult to put on a pair of socks with two rambunctous pups in the house.


My kids, who don't seem to know how to put shoes on without sitting on the floor, have discovered the same thing! Mister sits on them and Mitchell gives lick attacks!


----------

